
Show HN: Devsupport.ai – Automate API integrations - shardullavekar
Hi All, API integration often cycles in repetitive use cases, API specs, Libraries&#x2F;SDKs, developer context &amp; tech support.<p>We are building a desktop app that lets SaaS API sellers design their API integration flow and lets their customer integrate APIs in seconds.<p>SaaS API companies (including our existing customers) resort to:<p>1. For API documentation - readme.io, Postman and Swagger (few use PDFs too.)<p>2. For Chat&#x2F;Support&#x2F;FAQ - Freshdesk&#x2F;Zendesk&#x2F;Calendly&#x2F;Skype&#x2F;Teamviewer<p>3. For Developer Context - IDEs for Android&#x2F;iOS&#x2F;JavaScript<p>On top of these tools, they hire developer success manager and support staff.<p>We combine all these facets and offer them through Devsupport AI.<p>Also, we offer manual support as a back up when automation fails to work.<p>We have launched a public beta and are seeing a good traction from few payment gateways in South East Asia and wanted to get some constructive feedback from the community.<p>Please take a look at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;devsupport.ai" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;devsupport.ai</a> and let us know your comments&#x2F;feedback.
======
PaulHoule
Isn't this space insanely crowded?

~~~
shardullavekar
For our learning, can you point out few products?

